# Ice fishing tents



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

If you've seen my report on Newton you'll see why I'm curious if the Tents are worth it. I've been eyeballing the quickfish 3 that sportsmans has for about $160 and I'm curious if anyone has any input. Are they worth it? I'm not real keen on having something else to drag out on the ice. But I was so cold today in the wind that it just wasn't any fun. Is there a better bang for the buck option I should look at?


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

I'd definitely say they're worth it. I was one who thought they were more luxury than necessity. There were many times I would go out in some pretty miserable conditions, thinking I could just tough it out. It wasn't until I actually sat in one that I seen their true value. It is an extra piece of gear that needs to hauled out, but as in your recent experience, they can make or break a trip. If your still unsure, find a used one (they're always on KSL), and try it out. If you really aren't in to hauling it around, unload it for nearly what you got it for, and enjoy the times you had with it. I'd bet you will end up happier with it than without though..


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

So worth it. So is having a heater for it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

In addition to getting out of the cold, I love how far you can see down the hole due to the light reflecting in from around you ... I use high-vis gold line and often I can see the line start moving laterally due to a bite even before I see the tip move. 


-DallanC


----------



## Lawmedic73 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a Quick Fish 3 and love it!! I also have a Frabil two man tent that has a hard floor in it, which helps keep the feet warm. Not much more weight and also easy to setup. a heater is also worth getting IMO


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Mavis13 said:


> If you've seen my report on Newton you'll see why I'm curious if the Tents are worth it. I've been eyeballing the quickfish 3 that sportsmans has for about $160 and I'm curious if anyone has any input. Are they worth it? I'm not real keen on having something else to drag out on the ice. But I was so cold today in the wind that it just wasn't any fun. Is there a better bang for the buck option I should look at?


no wind, only have to scoop out the hole once, no freezing jawjacker, with a heater I can fish in a light jacket, when the sun is out don't need a heater etc..... I'm shocked more don't use them. The quick fish three is a good bang for the buck but with all the gear and gadgets it can get cramped with two people. I'm going to get a bigger one, the clam xl one.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone have the Cabelas 5 sided shelter?


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I test drove one today; borrowed it from a family member. I had no idea what I was missing. No heater but it was so warm. The only down side apart from one more thing to haul out is I didn't move around as much as I normally do. I'm going to have to get one.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Yep, that's the biggest problem for me. Not wanting to move around after I get it all set up. However, when I'm fishing in it, I definitely enjoy it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

We were out today in WINDY conditions. it was very pleasant inside with the heater fired up but man, setting up a popup tent in those conditions is a bit of a rodeo. We got it done, got fishing and within a short time it was evident we had to move. So we got to do it all again. Best advice is to sink a couple ice anchors BEFORE you break out the tent. Affix one "end" of the tent pointed into the wind and hook it to an anchor. Next get the windward corners staked down then worry about the back. Take ice chips from your drilled holes outside and pile them up on the wind skirt (they will have more water and will freeze quickly holding things down).

Made a day like today possible vs having to call it a day when the wind started up.


-DallanC


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I would get a drill adapter to screw it down. 

Also, I would practice taking it down in the comfort of warm location.

I used to have one, but decided I like fishing more without it.

Easier to move and less hassle.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I would get a drill adapter to screw it down.


I take a speed wrench with a drillbit Epoxied into a socket on the end, drill some quick starter holes and the stakes go right in.



> Also, I would practice taking it down in the comfort of warm location.


Agreed.



> I used to have one, but decided I like fishing more without it.
> 
> Easier to move and less hassle.


I used to move often to find fish... now I pretty much stay in one spot... wait for schools to move through. Guess it depends on what kind of fish you target.

-DallanC


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

We went fishing at Hyrum today, and I took my Ameristep blind that I use for turkey hunting... I'll tell you what, that works just as well (for one guy), and they're only 60 bucks! On top of that, they fold up to a 24" diameter circle... nothing to packing it out there. (gonna have to get some ice spikes for it though... packing rocks to hold it down was a pain in the rear)


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

manysteps said:


> We went fishing at Hyrum today, and I took my Ameristep blind that I use for turkey hunting... I'll tell you what, that works just as well (for one guy), and they're only 60 bucks! On top of that, they fold up to a 24" diameter circle... nothing to packing it out there. (gonna have to get some ice spikes for it though... packing rocks to hold it down was a pain in the rear)


I always wondered how those would work.

I have also seen people haul out a big wall tent with a stove in it to fish.


----------

